# Where to buy Z31 Acessories



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Where can I buy an abundment of Z31 acessories? I am looking all over the internet and I haven't found ANYTHING that is Z31 deticated or at least 300ZX deticated


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

www.zcarparts.com
www.courtesyparts.com
www.specialtyz.com


----------



## Ford Falcon (Mar 5, 2004)

Same question here SKD_Tech. I'm looking for after-market items for my '88 Z31. They're as rare as hens teeth.

Would like to know if anyone has any details on projector head lights and clear tail lights.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I still can't find stuff I really want for my Z31


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i know what you mean man, i have a 1987 300zx turbo and i cant find anything for it. the only thing i can find is that k&n filtercharger, i think im going to get one of those.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

here ya go guy's . parts for you


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]here ya go guy's . parts for you[/QUOTE]
Why are the only engine choices the RB26 or the SR20........


I mean it's good to know about that place if I had one of those engines , but I don't.......


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

www.motorsportauto.com
I have to find the link to the place jamesz told me about that does machine work too- or maybe it was jakemonkey- regardless- they sell awesome stuff too


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

they mainly do 280's


----------

